# SoundMAX popping and clicking issues possibly fixed for AD1988



## Ketxxx (Dec 20, 2006)

Thats right folks, took a while but I modded 3 driver sets myself, I need beta testers however to help me tune them up a bit. This driver is an RC *only!* however it seems perfectly fine. You have been warned.

What I did:

No long complex explanations, nice an simple. I melded together 3 different driver sets (one meant for Vista, 2 meant for XP\W2K\3) Replaced some files, added a few and tinkered with a couple.

The driver name explanation: 

Simply, V6.1 represents the Vista driver version I pulled some files from, 4570 represents the base package of the drivers (used for the 10-band equalizer) and .8 representing a few files pulled from another driver set.

About the AD1988A\B CODEC:

If your interested, download the attached .pdf 


You can grab these modded drivers Here
and the .pdf Here

Remember folks, I want results! Cant attempt to fix them up if there are issues still without input!


----------



## AshenSugar (Dec 20, 2006)

should have mentioned the size of the packege


----------



## AshenSugar (Dec 20, 2006)

havent gotten to test it yet but damn dude u need to learn to compress stuff, i got this from 21+mb down to 15.8 using 7zip!!!!!


----------



## .Johnny (Dec 20, 2006)

I wanna try the driver, but I already didnt have that bad sound anymore on 4580 driver. I'm looking for other fixes. BRB.

Who cares about file size? I downloaded this in 10 seconds.


----------



## .Johnny (Dec 20, 2006)

Testing reports 
Installation:
I got a mention of a3d.dll being in a different language. Never seen that before...

Using:
Erm... where is the DTS tab? it is gone. cant switch on DTS interactive now 
and I hava a new tab: "listening environment" didn't have that before..


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 20, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> havent gotten to test it yet but damn dude u need to learn to compress stuff, i got this from 21+mb down to 15.8 using 7zip!!!!!



lol your just complaining coz ur on 56k still  if u think 21MB is bad imagine having to download them individially @ 33MB each  so a dl of 21MB is perfectly acceptable in comparison 

about the DTS, its not there because I based the drivers on the marginally older 4570 set as they have something far better than DTS - the 10-band equalizer  once theres a DTS package with the 10-band equalizer as well I'll use that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 20, 2006)

I gave the RC2 drivers a mass overhaul, now I dont think i've fixed the popping and clicking completely, but id say its about 65-70% fixed, at least with the speakers im testing on. It seems to be now that theres just too much base available via the drivers and the chip just cant hack that kind of base, and judging from the bass range ive seen, im not surprised the poor chip cant handle it. Few more things I want to do and i'll make this revamped RC2 an official RC3 and put a dl link up.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 20, 2006)

.Johnny said:


> Testing reports
> Installation:
> I got a mention of a3d.dll being in a different language. Never seen that before...
> 
> ...



the listening environment is basically DTS. ill start work on a DTS set after this current set, once thats perfected i'll try to tack on the 10-band equalizer in a DTS set to complete the package.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 21, 2006)

New drivers folks.

V5.11 RC3 - Non DTS driver, but has 10-band equalizer

Notes: I havent fully fixed the popping and clicking, BUT leaving the 62Hz and 8KHz bands alone *seem* to stop the popping and clicking. So its more an 8-band equalizer really. The equalizer allows for much fuller and more vibrant sounds tho over the DTS driver (imo), if your willing to play with it.

V6.0 - DTS driver, has no equalizer - yet anyway.

Notes: Some may of noticed their rear speakers dying (ie no sound out of them at all in any audio playback) with the DTS files the asus toads are currently on, I fixed that. Some may of found the DTS drivers available off the asus site very unstable as well (crashing any audio app, preventing a normal restart requiring a hard reset) that should be no more as well.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 21, 2006)

anyone tried em yet? cant try fixing without feedback folks!


----------



## AshenSugar (Dec 21, 2006)

ket get me on msn got info for joo!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 21, 2006)

update for RC3 & DTS driver - the frequencies the ad1988 uses by default in its drivers are screwed, by syncing the wave with speaker volume % level with the equalizer popping and clicking goes away nomatter the audio\wave % volume.


----------



## .Johnny (Dec 21, 2006)

I am currently installing V6 DTS:
got another message about a3d.dll: this time it couldn't find the file (not included in the package)

after selecting the a3d.dll from another package, the installation hangs. Rebooting says my audio hardware has changed and I need to reinstall soundmax drivers.


----------



## .Johnny (Dec 21, 2006)

woops I was a little too quick with the hang issue: after a while the installation continues, but I did use the a3d.dll from the 4580_dts driver posted in the other thread. I hard-resetted my system the first time I installed this new driver, then tried again and it finally succeeded. I rebooted as prompted uppon completion.

Anyway: DTS interactive does not work. I have the tab for it and all, but if i click it and hit "ok" and then return to that screen, it is unselected again.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 21, 2006)

thats uber odd. ok i'll have a wee dig.


----------



## .Johnny (Dec 22, 2006)

I had exactly the same behaviour when I updated the soundmax drivers using only a base driver from here http://rapidshare.com/files/2634578/audio_driver_4580_w2k_xp.rar (as refered to by this thread on the asus forums)
The thing that happened there was that I had the full 4570 dts drivers installed working and all and then updated to the 4580-dts-not-included driver (I used the device manager and "update driver" and pointed to the 4580 drivers).
So appearantly, the DTS stuff is quite related to the driver used, you can't just paste the DTS package in. 

hope this helps!

btw, you can see DTS not working easily: 
go to soundmax preferences, DTS connect tab.
Click the DTS interactive icon, and an extra device appears in the image on the right (right next to the TV).
if you click "apply", the device dissapears, although the DTS interactive button stays "checked", or pushed or whatever you wish to call the button status. If you return to the screen, (click "ok", and reopen the preferences screen), you'll see the DTS interactive button "unchecked" or "unpushed". But anyway: the device appearing (and NOT dissapearing after clicking apply) in the image is a good indication of DTS working, in case you do not have a DTS capable digital receiver at your disposal.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 22, 2006)

Funky stuff indeed. Problem with that is the modded DTS driver is based on the 4580s, their not pasted  I'll see what i can do.


----------



## gimini (Dec 27, 2006)

Just a quick question, does anyone have any idea how to get the master volume of the computer to control the DTS interactive volume?  My receive sits a ways away and I do not have a remote, so it is a pain in the butt to get up and change the volume, or even mute it for that matter.  I wish my P5B deluxe had the same audio chipset at my older P5GDC-V.  That board used realtek I think and it used dolby digital for the digital out, which seemed to work much better than this DTS interactive.


----------



## .Johnny (Jan 1, 2007)

I think volume controllers, like on remotes and keyboards always use the MAIN VOLUME, which in turn is only affecting the analogue outputs. So nothing new here


----------



## .Johnny (Jan 4, 2007)

Any news from the driver hacking front?


----------



## tweakboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Those are known issues,, its compatibiliy with motherboard ,,


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 4, 2007)

Ket ... stop snapping your fingers and the noise stops ...


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 24, 2007)

ket any more updates for this?


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry for the delay folks. Been busy. I'm still working on the driver. It doesnt look like the popping and clicking will be that easy to fix. ADI could do it without too much effort most likely, but without access to the tools ADI have for making \ debugging drivers etc I doubt I can fix it. That said there are workarounds that I'm still playing with - limiting the dba>snr ratio seems to be the best solution.

Until I finish this driverset (going to add DTS support with the equalizer, and implement the first attempt at stopping the popping and clicking) then you can try these equalizer settings to whack that popping and clicking on the head.

31Hz = +10
62Hz = +10
125Hz = -6
250Hz = -6
500Hz = -6
1KHz = -6
2KHz = -6
4KHz = -6
8KHz = +10
16KHz = +10

or

31Hz = -7
62Hz = -7
125Hz = 4
250Hz = -6
500Hz = -4
1KHz = -5
2KHz = -5
4KHz = -2
8KHz = -7
16KHz = -7


----------



## divertiti (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Ket, 

Any new drivers that enable both DTS and A3D/EAX?


----------



## EditioN (Apr 21, 2008)

Well i just registered because of this 

I was in trouble finding a soundmax driver none of the official worked, then with your V6.0 sound was ON, but i still had a little popping and clicking, i dont need DTS so im going to try V5 RC3 with your equalizer options, continue with the great work!! (old post this one but anyway good work and thanks!!)


----------



## 3dkiller (Jul 12, 2008)

good work ketxx keep up the good work !


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2008)

I've basically stopped doing any modded ADI drivers now. RC3 is about as solid as the non-DTS driver will get, and for those who need DTS, the .6110 drivers fix the popping and clicking completely.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 13, 2008)

XP 64 too ?.. I'd try vista x64 but cannot at the time which needs it more than XP IMO.  Need to find a CD so i can reinstall some thing before i can install Vista again .

EDIT
Thinking about it i have never experienced cracking \ popping in either Vista x64 or XP x64 lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2008)

Your fortunate, most others have and do. FYI ppl dont use the .6310 drivers that are out there, their non DTS and the cracking and popping is chronic.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 13, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Your fortunate, most others have and do. FYI ppl dont use the .6310 drivers that are out there, their non DTS and the cracking and popping is chronic.



Umm not to sure, most likely due to using the digital out put which comes though the other sound card which the max has ?.  But it is selected in bios to use the SupremeFX II ad on card.

I used the 3.5mm jack for a while but could hear a little feedback on other channels of my ONKYO so used the Digi out put like i did with my ABIT board.


----------



## ElvenSailor (Feb 13, 2009)

Great work!

Is there any working DTS driver under Vista x64?


----------

